# EOI Sydney paddle skills day



## dru

It's warming up. The busy part of the fishing season is not far away. Great time to top up the skills and think safety. The flat water season is pretty much done so I need a skill top up for the big blue. Always more fun in a group.









I'm thinking the first or second weekend in November. Location will be harbour eastern suburbs. The little beach in front of Vaucluse sounds good. The idea is to work through skills up to recovery sessions in the flat. 









Then for the adventurous to head around the corner and do it in the cliff bounce.









As with anything I arrange the focus is on your fishing yak. This is not constrained to paddle purists. Hobies are specifically invited. Also, this not about inculcating "Dru-isms", so if you have one bring that wing along.

The day will be loosely based on the Paddle NSW Sea Kayak curriculum, though let me know any specifics.

Everyone welcome from the 'just bought a yak' through to marlin hunters.

EDIT: title spelling corrected, thanks for the heads up Eric.


----------



## dru

I'd add that we will again seek one of Australia's top instructors, and a guy known to be welcoming to politic SOTs. Last time the cost worked out at about $80 ea from recollection.


----------



## dru

No takers yet?


----------



## mcarthur

Thinking of it, but first weekend is taken already and we may be moving into a new house on the 2nd.
Many moons ago (1989?!) I did some sea kayaking with the NSW club down the south coast and had a ball.
I had an expedition Greenland V SIK for years, but my legs don't like being in that position for a long time.
I'm finding the SOT of the Hobie much better, and of course there's the sails on the AI  .
I may even get used to the miragedrive sometime, although I never minded paddling the SIK and found I could do so for longish periods with good (then!) technique.

So I can't even say maybe yet. But I'm glad to know it's on and if I can't make it this time, I'll be continuing to listen for the future.

Rob


----------



## dru

Just giving this a bump.

Rob, keep an eye on things, time table is to be locked down.


----------



## smigel

sounds like a good idea dru I would like to join in if I can schedule it in .Will be useful to get a bare (no electrics) yak for the day

Smigel


----------



## dru

Time to give this a nudge.

Rob Mercer is keen, I am waiting on his available time slots. Not a lot of interest here at the moment, but in the background we have a small interest list that means we have a quota. More interest would be better.

Things that will be covered.

x safety equipment and preparation
x how waves and wind works
x reading the weather
x getting comfortable in your yak. Stability and the brace
x how to use a paddle
- forward stroke
- bracing
- rudder strokes
- backwards
x capsize and re-entry
x assisting a capsize
x planning a trip, more correctly what is your B Plan?

Those who don't know Rob, he has crossed Bass Strait, paddled from Fraser Is to Heron and return to Yapoon (the North Reef trip), covered "One Degree" in a day (off shore adventure travelling across one degree of latitude on NSW south coast much done in darkness). He is the instructor that other instructors go to when they have issues. And he is totally friendly to the world of plastic SOTs.

Definitely a bloke worth spending time with.


----------



## kayakone

Mad if you don't go Sydneysiders. Rob Mercer is a _top_ instructor, and won't leave anything out.

You are in very good hands, with valuable knowledge available for all the rest of your kayaking days. The benefits are immeasurable, so, JUST DO IT!


----------



## dacosta74

Hi, I'm a new kayak owner/paddler. Keen to do a session to get some saftey tips.

I have a Prowler 4.3 sit on top. Based in the Eastern Suburbs.

Please drop me a line with details.

Thanks!


----------



## dru

It will be great to have you there. Stay tuned.


----------



## cobrat

Have just seen this. Would love to be involved. Recovering from labral tear at moment and may not be right for early November but definitely want to show interest. Good on you for organising this.


----------



## dru

Mate, keep an eye on how your injury goes, but come along anyway. Talk and stuff on the shore is worth being involved in.


----------



## paulb

I did last years session, really helped my paddle technique and the safety and recovery sessions were very enlightening - its worth doing - plus if you get there early enough you can sneak in a quick fish before the training starts.


----------



## cobrat

Will keep on eye on the date. Thanks


----------



## Marty75

Has a date and time been set for this yet? Interested but depends on the date for me.

Thanks

Marty


----------



## dru

Option dates coming. 1st weekend Nov is a fail. 2nd might be good. We can choose Sat or Sun. Pm what works, it's all about what you guys want.


----------



## condie94

G'day guys
I would be interested in this just started yakfishing and would be good to learn some key fundamental. 
Cheer,
Clay


----------



## dru

Fab. Slowly building a mall group.


----------

